# Visa cancellation/ exclusion period



## Betty77 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I had my visa subclass 417 cancelled in sept 2010 under section 128 of the Migration ACt 1958 due to providing incorrect information.

I'll be honest I paid for an ABN number in order to get my second year visa. At the time I was in a relationship and really didn't want to leave Oz but its a decision I deeply regret as I don't know now where I stand on ever returning there. Obviously this ABN had been used by a lot of people and immigration looked into it they asked everyone to provide information on actually doing the regional work. As I had not done it I left the country straight away but this was 6 months into my second year visa. Looking back now I could kick myself as I didn't think about the future and how this would affect me but I was young and naive at the time.

My friend is getting married there in January 2014 and I would love to go out for the wedding for 2 weeks but I don't know if this is possible. 

On the email I received it never stated how long I was excluded for but from reading people's stories on here it seems like there is a 3 year exclusion period. If that is the case my exclusion period would be up at the end of sept, but I don't know if that means I can just apply for a visitors visa to go out there at Xmas for a few weeks.

Can anyone help with any information or who I need to contact in regards to this? Any help would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks
Betty


----------

